# Choosing a DSLR for Music Videos



## darkstellar (May 18, 2013)

Hello,

I am beginning to get into video production and editing. For editing, I will be using Final Cut Pro, but I am currently trying to choose what DSLR best suits my needs. The camera will be used primarily for videography: Music Videos and Skateboarding. I'll barely ever (if ever) use it for photography; however, it'll be an added benefit if the camera is great for both videos and photos, but I truly only need it to be great for videos. I'll be purchasing some lenses, such as a fisheye and wide angle - so it'll be a plus if they have good ones for whichever camera I purchase.

Here are my options:



*Canon 60D*
*Canon T5i*
*Canon T4i*
*Canon T3i*
*Nikon D7000*
*Pentax K-5, II, or II S*


Thank you very much!


----------



## smenkhare (May 19, 2013)

If you're going to be using it 99% for video, why not get a video camera?


----------



## brunerww (May 19, 2013)

smenkhare said:


> If you're going to be using it 99% for video, why not get a video camera?



Because a large-sensor, interchangeable lens video camera costs more than a DSL (usually a lot more )



darkstellar said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am beginning to get into video production and editing. For editing, I will be using Final Cut Pro, but I am currently trying to choose what DSLR best suits my needs. The camera will be used primarily for videography: Music Videos and Skateboarding. I'll barely ever (if ever) use it for photography; however, it'll be an added benefit if the camera is great for both videos and photos, but I truly only need it to be great for videos. I'll be purchasing some lenses, such as a fisheye and wide angle - so it'll be a plus if they have good ones for whichever camera I purchase.
> 
> ...



Hi darkstellar - welcome to the world of hybrid still/video cameras!  Sadly, the cameras on your list are much better still cameras than video cameras. None of them have headphone jacks for monitoring what you are recording on the  soundtrack, none of them can record for more than 30 minutes continuously, none of them record at 1080/60p for smooth action or slow motion, none of them have viewfinders that work in video mode, they have sluggish autofocus in video mode (if they even _have_ video autofocus - the 60D and T3i don't) - and all of them have problems with moire on patterned subjects such as roofs and patterned fabrics (shot-ruining moire is the shimmering colored bars you see on rooftops or striped clothing in a lot of DSLR footage)

For music videos, I would get a camera that is not on your list - the Panasonic GH3 (as of this post, $1298 on Amazon and $1200 on eBay).

The GH3 has a headphone jack, it can record for hours continuously (great for concerts), it shoots at 1080/60p, it has a viewfinder that works for video and it has minimal moire.  Here is what this camera can do:


[video=vimeo;53834993]http://vimeo.com/53834993[/video]​

Here is what the press is saying:

DPReview Gold Award - "The GH3 offers the best video quality of *any camera we've ever seen *[emphasis added]..."

Consumer Reports - "SLR-like Panasonic GH3 outscores SLRs in Consumer Reports Lab Tests"

Technical Image Press Association - "Best Professional Compact System Camera"

I shoot video with this camera, and it is the best DSL you can buy for video below $3000, period.

Hope this is helpful and good luck with your videos!

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## darkstellar (May 19, 2013)

brunerww said:


> smenkhare said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to be using it 99% for video, why not get a video camera?
> ...



Hello Bill,

Thank you very much for the insight and recommendation. I looked into the GH3 and it seems very appealing, however it's still nearly $200 outside of my budget. After purchasing a lens - I don't want to spend over $1,000. Which the T4i puts me right on the edge of my budget, which makes it best and most valuable for me.

The 30 min. continous time limit doesn't really bother me since I've never had to shoot longer then just a couple minutes. In Skateboarding, lots of clips run only seconds long. On the music video production side, I don't see it being a major issue either.

The only issue I can see is that the Canon doesn't shoot at 1080/60p, however, isn't that able to be obtained through Magic Lantern? And if not, I don't think there's any better DSLR's within my budget that would be better than the T4i and can also reach 1080/60p (May be wrong about that assumption though).

I'm not trying to create the next award-winning music video, just trying to create visually pleasing videos for my friends who are musicians and skateboarders - so I'll be shooting music videos and skateboarding videos only.

Please let me know if you have any other recommendations or if you think the T4i is best suited for what I am trying to create.

Here's a link of a music video that I like and am trying to create something similar (I apologize if you don't like rap music - I just like the camera work). I won't be trying to create anything harder than this music video, so if the T4i can handle shooting videos like these, than that will be perfect for me. [Please confirm if you believe the T4i can create videos like the one below]:


----------



## darkstellar (May 19, 2013)

Also, I already have a Canon Vixia HF M500 and like it only for Skate Videos. Doesn't seem worthy / good enough for HD music videos.


----------



## MxG (May 20, 2013)

Have you checked out the nikon d5200?


----------



## CherylL (May 20, 2013)

For your video questions on the T4i check out the Vimeo Group.   Lots of good videos in that group.  Generally, the people on Vimeo will share their info and tips.


----------



## cptkid (May 20, 2013)

For video I would go with a Canon 5dmk2

You can get them for not to much now as well.


----------



## brunerww (May 20, 2013)

darkstellar said:


> Hello Bill,
> 
> Thank you very much for the insight and recommendation. I looked into the GH3 and it seems very appealing, however it's still nearly $200 outside of my budget. After purchasing a lens - I don't want to spend over $1,000. Which the T4i puts me right on the edge of my budget, which makes it best and most valuable for me.
> 
> ...



Hi darkstellar.  Sorry - I did not know you had a $1000 budget limit. I apologize for recommending a camera that was over your budget.

As for your question - the look of this video can be replicated with any DSLR/DSLT/DSLM camera with the proper lighting, shot selection and editing programs with "film look" settings (such as Filmconvert).

The T4i ($749 w kit lens) can definitely do this, but you are either going to have to buy an LCD viewfinder and paste it to your LCD, or you will have to shoot with your camera in front of you at arm's length.  The T2i was my first video-capable DSLR, and I have rented the T4i to test it, so I have been burnt by this.  In addition, if you shoot skateboarding with it (or anything that moves), you'll have to focus manually on the fly, because the continuous autofocus is almost unusable - and moire is a real problem with all of the Canons except the $3000+ 5D mark III.

Below $1000, I would get the Panasonic G6 ($750 with kit lens, ships in June).  1080/60p for action and slo-mo, no moire, continuous autofocus is lightning fast and the viewfinder works in video mode, so you don't have to buy an LCDVF or an external viewfinder.  It is essentially a GH3 for $500 less 

If you can't wait, the $797 Nikon D5200 recommended by MxG is a good third choice.  Even though it loses its viewfinder when shooting video and has no 1080/60p, it is moire and aliasing free - and arguably better than the Panasonics in low light.  Here is what it can do compared to the GH3:

[video=vimeo;59832019]http://vimeo.com/59832019[/video]

Sadly, the 5D Mark II that cptkid recommended is still well over your $1000 budget limit.

Again - hope this is helpful and good luck with your decision!

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## cptkid (May 20, 2013)

Apolgies from me to. didn't see you said $1000


----------

